# Bacterial Diseases antibiotic oxytetracycline or Tylosin



## bdpigeons (Feb 4, 2012)

Antibiotic oxytetracycline Treatment of Gram-Positve and Gram-Negative Bacterial Diseases

Durvet: Duramycin 72-200 (Oxytetracycline)
Pfizer: Liquamycin-LA 200 (Oxytetracycline)
Elanco: Tylan 50 (Tylosin)

Anybody knows the doses for dove, homer or runt? Also my guess is all 3 does the same thing. I don't want to kill it with overdose so if you know of sure let me know.

Thanks....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Why do you think your birds need an antibiotic?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Depending on what your birds are ill with, you will need to use the right antibiotic. All meds aren't good for everything. What are their symptoms?


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

You may already know this, so apolise if I'm repeating info you already know about. This family of antibiotics is not usually effective against the more common pigeon illnesses;
Its more for respiratory/air sac infections, and rare ailments like strep and staph. Doxycycline is usually a better choice in those cases. 

I would treat an undiagnosed pigeon bacterial illness with Sulfa antibiotics or baytril before a tetracycline. Normally I treat for canker and coccidia as well, and would only use a tetracycline if those treatments failed (which is very rare).


----------



## bdpigeons (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Bella...
I treated my birds with baytril yet i feel some birds could have some paratyphoid or rasp problem. I noticed poop has improve but different color. One of the bird has wing problem so I am thinking about treating with baytril again both of my coops, or just give injection whichever i feel might have virus in it. Baytril is very strong and I don't want to give it again unless I have to.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

How long did you treat with the baytril? If it really IS paratyphoid, it can sometimes require longer courses of treatment than the standard recommeded course .. 

More information would really help ....

Doxycycline is good against many respiratory infections, but it doesn't treat paratyphoid. Baytril is usually the drug of choice for that.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

You might also have coccidia affecting them as a secondary illness (or the primary illness). Poops can look green and slimy, just like a case of paratyphoid. When I treat with Baytril I use amprolium a few hours later each day during treatment, because these two illnesses have such similar symptoms in my rescues. DO you have something for coccidia at your place already?


----------



## bdpigeons (Feb 4, 2012)

Bella,

Thanks I do have 20% Amprolium at home which I tried once or twice and noticed they don't like drinking water if i add amprolim so I stopped. Do you think it is safe to give both baytril and amprolium, Can I give at the same time morning cuz i change the water every morning. Should I stop the muliti vitamins & mineral?


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Amprolium should be given alone according to the manufacturers. In my experiences it can cause regurgitation if mixed with anything else (and usually does), thats why I give it a few hours after the baytril. eg Give baytril in the morning, Amprolium at night.This is for individual treatment, not flock treatment. 

If you only have the option to flock treat in water, and you are not sure what your birds have, then sulfa antibiotics are a very suitable first choice as they treat common bacterial infections as well as coccidia. If you're not sure if you're dealing with Salmonella or Coccidia, you have to make a judgement call to treat one of these, then the other. If you make the right call, you'll see the droppings improve rapidly in my experiences. If not, then swap to the other treatment. 

PS. Amprolium tastes ok to pigeons and shouldn't put them off their water. Just check your doses and make sure you didn't overdose or something. 

I think giving vitamins is ok so long as they don't contain calcium. Also, withhold grit during treatment.


----------

